# Newest addition



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

A little late but I finally got a pic up on my S&W M15.








Its only flaw is the spot on the "P" in "PAT.", as you can see in the pic. The action is very tight.

A very nice shooter but I'll need to get a bigger grip for it.

Also, here's my 6" M29-3 that I've had for awhile. May consider selling/trading it in the near future as I'm transitioning toward .357/.38 and 9mm Luger for my pistols and I can't afford to feed the beast so it doesn't get much use. If there's any real interest, I can start a sale thread.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Great guns.*

:smt023 Thoes are a couple of fine guns you got there Revolver. I have yet to see a M-15 that wasn't a shooter. You will not have any trouble selling that M-29-3. As soon as I get enought in my piggy bank I am going to try and find one in a 4" version. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats :smt023 

Nice gun


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Don't*

Don't ever sell a gun, I have regreted it almost every time.

Mike


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

nice gun


----------

